# Can they be saved?!



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I bought some original D1s about 6months ago for my classic mini, when I picked them up it was dark (they were a steal so condition didn't really matter to me at that point haha) and they've been sitting in my shed since but today I managed to drag them out give them a good going over and looking at them properly. These are my favourite wheels but they quite badly curbed and was wondering if they could actually be saved? Sorry my photos aren't great my phone is terrible for taking photos! But any help would be greatly appreciate


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Was Stevie Wonder driving that car?

I'm no expert but you might be able to refurb them


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Haha I have no idea, these wheels are 40+ years old!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Any decent wheel refurb guy will be able to sort them, Ive seen a lot worse


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Aw that's great news, thanks! All 5 of them are in a terrible state


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah thats bread and butter work to a decent refurb guy.


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

standard job for a refurb company, top choice for wheels on a mini too


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Haha thank you! I've currently got some white 3.5 x 10s on there which I love but it would be nice to mix things up and not have to give the wheels a wipe over every night from break dust!


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

It'll cost you about £250 to get them refurbed. There is a place in Brum (City Powder Coat) who can do a cheap, er, powder coating for probably about £100. They can fill in minor imperfections but if the wheels aren't balanced then they won't be able to help.

Worth checking the balance first and deciding how long you want the finish to last I think?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Lepsons would acid dip them, then paint, cut the finish back and lacquer them, might cost you a fair few quid though. But they would look better than new.


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Just to avoid any sort of confusion, the wheels look like this








It would cost about £200 for repos and as these are 5 originals I'd rather spend the extra to get them refurbed as the offset might be slightly different. I've never had to get any wheels done before so I'm not sure what sort if magic they can do! I'd say they've got a lot more than 'minor imperfections' though?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

They can take a right set of manky wheels and give them back in pristine ( to the average to high end viewer). That is to say with a good guy doing it you would be hard pused without expensive laser measuring gear to find any difference between refurb and original.
And with todays "modern techniques" then the refurbed finish will probably be better suited to todays conditions than the originals


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.lepsons.com/


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll get in touch and see what they can do


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> Lepsons would acid dip them, then paint, cut the finish back and lacquer them, might cost you a fair few quid though. But they would look better than new.


Yep, Lepsons will do the business on them


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, agree with the others - those are not bad at all compared with a set I had to have refurbished. Peterborough Trim (http://www.peterboroughtrimrepairs.co.uk/) did a good job for me but are a bit of a trek for you!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

There really nice, always fancied 2 for the back of my reliant but they cost £££


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, Lepsons are offering a free courier collection and delivery of wheels to be refurbished which keeps the cost down too


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

The only thing that concerns me is the pricing, surely they can't charge the same for a 10inch wheel as they do for a 17inch wheel? I've sent off for a quote so I'll have to see what they come back with! I did see they were offering free courier services too


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> There really nice, always fancied 2 for the back of my reliant but they cost £££


Why not get repos?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ShaunaFTW said:


> Why not get repos?


Did'nt know you could mate :thumb:


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> Did'nt know you could mate :thumb:


Not sure what size your after but http://www.minisport.com/whldun5x10-dunlop-d1-5-x-10-alloy-wheel-black-with-polished-rim.html


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ShaunaFTW said:


> Not sure what size your after but http://www.minisport.com/whldun5x10-dunlop-d1-5-x-10-alloy-wheel-black-with-polished-rim.html


Thanks, i really like them. Might save up some pennies as i will need new tyres soon anyway :thumb:


----------

